# Beef Jerky-New Dehydrator



## slinginplastic (Jan 27, 2012)

I just bought a new dehydrator from Academy. Nothing fancy, but wanted to make some beef jerky with it. Can anyone tell me what the best cut of meat and how to go about making it. And if you know of any good rubs or marinades/recipes that would be very helpful too. Thanks, and Tight Lines


----------



## Gr8_Outdoorsman (Jun 2, 2007)

Subscribing to thread to see what other's recommend.

I've used the Uncle Buck's packets from Bass Pro and they came out pretty good, but I'd like a homemade recipe....


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2005)

One of my lease buddies makes a ton of it every year. He manily uses a london broil sliced real thin. Maybe and 1/8th inch or so. Good luck!


----------



## slinginplastic (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks Texasred, I will try that and let you know how it turns out.


----------



## Brother Bob (Jul 27, 2004)

*Beef Jerky*

Here go with pics and step by step instructions. The best cut is London Broil when on sale!

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=374116

BB


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

The best cut is London Broil..


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

agreed

ask for a cut about 1 1/4 " thick, trim the fat

stick it in the freezer on a cookie sheet till it starts to set up , then pull and quickly slice w a big really sharp knife

then do your rub and or marinade


----------



## slinginplastic (Jan 27, 2012)

Is there any cooking involved? I also read that you have to use a special rub to cure the meat. Is that true? Does the dehydrator take care of it all?


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

IMO, when making jerky, the cut of meat really doesn't matter. For me the cheaper the better, but I almost always use venison for my jerky. Academy sells High Mountain jerky seasoning, it is very good, but it is around $5 per packet and it makes about 10 lbs of wet meat. No cooking, just dehydration, which can be done in the oven. I use a dehydrator, it does take care of all of the "cooking" part.


----------



## txbigred (Aug 7, 2007)

How I do it.

_http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=3993056#post3993056_


----------



## dabear (Nov 7, 2006)

I think the best is eye of round or bottom round and use the seasoning from Zachs,old fashion pepper. good chit


----------



## Pod (Dec 11, 2004)

I always use venison,partially freeze it and slice it very thin. I marinate the meat a couple of hours, stirring occasionally and make sure all the meat is covered by the marinade. Here's my recipe...

1/2 cup soy sauce
1/2 cup worcestershire sauce
a good squirt of ketchup
a good squirt of bbq sauce
1/2 teaspoon coarse pepper...or more it you want hotter
1/2 teaspoon garlic powder
1/2 teaspoon onion salt


----------



## ShoalwaterLegend (Dec 20, 2011)

If I don't have any deer to make jerky with, I go to the grocery store and pick out about a 3.5 lb rump roast and have them slice it about 1/4". I trim out the big parts of fat and cut the meat into smaller pieces. A simple rub I did this weekend was Fiesta brand Season-All, then sprinlkle on brown sugar, rub it in then add cayenne pepper for some heat. After I finish seasoning I vacuum seal the raw meat to accelerate the marinating process. After about 3 hours I dehydrate or smoke the meat in my electric smoker. The batch from this weekend was about my best yet.


----------



## fastpitch (Oct 15, 2004)

I have successfully used faijtas for jerky, but London Broil works real good. Cut into strips, remove as much fat as possible. take a bottle of Teriyaki, add some Brown sugar and marinate it overnight. Sprinkle your favorite jerky rub on it, put in dehydrator until done. Tastes great.


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

well i mostly make jerky with wild game but i found that if you marinate the meat in soy sauce, worchestershire sauce,garlic powder,cayenne pepper and sugar you come out with a tasty batch i smoke mine for a hour or two and then finish it with the dehydrator. this recipe has worked wonders for deer and turkey.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

The best cut is London Broil....


----------



## jasonaustin (Feb 6, 2009)

We have also used ground deer meat mixed with the spicy jerky seasoning from Bass Pro Shop. Shey also sale jerky guns that you pack full of meat and it makes sticks that you put in the dehydrator. It turns out very good and tender.


----------



## FISHSTICK (Sep 3, 2005)

I like eye of round or rump roast. Use a lean cut


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Is London Broil the best cut ?...


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Bocephus said:


> Is London Broil the best cut ?...


Yes, Vancouver Broil sarks! :cheers:


----------

